# Green mucus in eye



## gills8752

Heya girls,

I was wondering if anyone else's lo has had this. My 6 month old has a lot a green mucus coming from both eyes in the last few days. I need to wipe it away 4/5 times a day, the rest of her eyes look fine though, not glazy or anything. My baby clinic isn't until monday but will take her in then to check. Has anyone else had this? I presume (by googling uh oh! hahah) that its just conjunctivitis and regular cleaning and a bit of boobie milk will clear it up?

Cheers girls!

EDIT:

Forgot to add, oh and I have been suffering a rather nasty cold/cough these last few week and she hasn't had it at all ( i think thats due to her being breastfed and immunity was already passed before our symptoms appeared)


----------



## krissie1234uk

Sounds like conjunctivitus. The doctors will give you some drops to put in and it will clear in a few days. Can you get an appointment today? It's not urgent, but it's uncomfortable for them.
Another suggestion I've heard is effective is a few drops of breastmilk in the eyes. I'd double check with others first though.


----------



## bathbabe

my LO has had this on and off since birth. Use 1 cotton wool ball, wipe from inside bit of eye to the outter edge. Do this a couple of times on each eye using a new cotton wool ball after each wipe. Do this at every feed until it clears. Then, if you notice it starting again in future wipe wipe wipe! And hopefully it wont come to anything. Good luck, just remember a new piece of cotton wool every time! X duh forgot to add... Dip the cotton wool in warm water first!


----------



## Beckels

I'd say it sounds like conjunctivitus to.  My lo had it a couple of weeks ago and the drops cleared it up really quickly. I cleaned her eyes with breast milk.

just make sure you don't catch it as it is very contagious.

Good luck.x.


----------



## suzib76

i phoned the doc and they just left a prescription at reception for me to collect when Lana needed eye drops


----------



## Sam9kids

Breast milk is brilliant!!!

But yes do be careful. My son Lewis had it when Jenson was in scbu. I washed my hands loads when dealing with him and when going into scbu i washed my hands and used alcohol gel... and he still got it!!!!! very contagious!


----------



## blahblahblah

Just to also mention, each time Dylan got conjunctivitis, it was the beginning of a cold which started showing a day or two later. So, it might be an idea to make sure you're stocked up on calpol, vaporiser etc just in case.


----------

